# My Dragon-Shark Persona



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Comments? Suggestions? Questions? I'm open to RP on IM! SL too, but I'm a unicorn/pegasus thing there >.=.>




*Please Give These Artist Their Recognition!*

*First Image: sniper-tf*

*Second Image: Citrakayah*

*Third Image: Dragonfoxdemon*



















*Loosely based on this guy, one of my favorite football players:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xP-fI5JNM8

Name: Ranzun Halderon
Age: Primarily 15-18
Sex: Male
Species: Dragon-Shark
Height: 5'6
Weight: 210 lbs

Appearance:

*Note: He looks much more like a dragon than a shark.*

- Hair and skin: He doesn't not have scales like any other dragon, except the soft, slippery texture of a shark. His skin is royal purple and is exceptionally shiny when exposed to the sun. His long messy, black hair extends down to his shoulders with highlights of purple streaking along with it.
- Markings: None... Yet?
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: He has razor sharp teeth, more like a shark than a dragon. His horns are rather small compared to most dragons, but it is noticeable and slightly bent backwards. There is a sharkfin located between the horns. His bulky, wide frame makes him appear to be much shorter, like around 5'4 or 5'3. He has legs that are thick and muscled, making them comparable to "tree-trunks." He was wide shoulders and appears to be like of a short tank or a very powerful bowling bowl. He is not overly muscular like professional bodybuilder, but rather of a solid big, buff build. He has a shark tail for a tail.

Important Fact: He is nearly blind without his glasses.

Behavior and Personality: He is bipolar, relatively happy one moment and randomly depressed or angry the next. He is extremely sensitive about his height and the color of his skin and hair. Usually, he is friendly and slightly cocky (Not to the point of arrogant). He loves to playfully tease (Or just be a plain bully) and can take playful teasing as well (Unless it is about his height and the color of his skin and hair). He has an attitude of "toughness" (He is cowardly) and either he gets his way, or he doesn't. Stubborn. He seems to be insecure about his appearance.

Skills: Athletic, not much else.
Weaknesses: Ice, not the smartest person around, guillible, and slow in terms of speed, not agility. (There is a difference!) *Getting hit in the nose... Yes, sharks do get paralyzed there... BEING TICKLED ALSO*

Likes: Sports, teasing, hanging out... *WORKING OUT*
Dislikes: Tall people, Cold Things, COLD THINGS BEING PUT INTO HIS SHIRT/PANTS!, BEING TICKLED
Phobias: Spiders, heights so far. *Don't make him get scared of anything more o.=.o*

History: Coming Soon

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Casual/Athletic Clothing preferred
Picture: N/A

Goal: Become a Professional Athlete/American Football Player
Profession: Student/Working at whatever job he can get.
Personal quote: "What about my height?"; "Oh hell no!"; "N*gger please!" (Heh, automatic censoring!)
Theme song: "Move Bitch!" -Ludacris
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aW4u0d9MNs
Birthdate: Confidential
Star sign: Confidential

Favorite food: Chicken/Tuna
Favorite drink: Sprite
Favorite location: His apartment/home gym
Favorite weather: Cloudy
Favorite color: Anything but purple

Least liked food: Veggies
Least liked drink: Coke
Least liked location: School
Least liked weather: Sunny and hot/Chilly and windy

Favorite person: None.... Yet
Least liked person: None... Yet
Friends: N/A
Relations: N/A
Enemies: N/A
Significant other: N/A
Orientation: Unsure, Bi curious


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Btw, I have more characters than this and they have a variety of personalities.... Hmmm... What will it take for people to rp with me XP


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 1, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Btw, I have more characters than this and they have a variety of personalities.... Hmmm... What will it take for people to rp with me XP


 I guess I can. Though I wouldn't know what chara to use or what to do XP


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 1, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I guess I can. Though I wouldn't know what chara to use or what to do XP


XD lol, anything you're comfortable with. What do you rp through? IM?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmm... Is my character not good enough or likable enough to be rped with? XP


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> XD lol, anything you're comfortable with. What do you rp through? IM?



Anything but sexual cause it'd feel like I was cheating on my BF otherwise. 
I can rp through anything you want I guess. I usually keep to forums so that I can look back on it more easily.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Anything but sexual cause it'd feel like I was cheating on my BF otherwise.
> I can rp through anything you want I guess. I usually keep to forums so that I can look back on it more easily.


I like non-sexual rps lol, everything doesn't have to be "yiffy" (Which would be boring), I do prefer IM however though. Your choice really though lol.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm just gonna say...
Dragon shark=epic


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I'm just gonna say...
> Dragon shark=epic


 ^.=.^ Thanks! They are!


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, yes indeed. I would RP with you, but I have not really done it in a long-ass time. I also have not worked on my fursona in a long-ass time. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> Yes, yes indeed. I would RP with you, but I have not really done it in a long-ass time. I also have not worked on my fursona in a long-ass time. Perhaps in the future.


 That sounds good, man. If you need any help, in "critiquing" your fursona, I'll gladly help.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

ELK!...i had to do it.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> ELK!...i had to do it.


One day, when you're not expecting it...




I will get you >=)


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> One day, when you're not expecting it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *elk noise*


----------



## Aurag2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Great persona, I'm still working on mine's details. But I love dragon too, so this is....WOW!!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 12, 2010)

Aurag2 said:


> Great persona, I'm still working on mine's details. But I love dragon too, so this is....WOW!!


 XD Thanks for your comment! I wish you luck on yours!


----------

